# Language resources and discussion



## SpitfireV (Mar 13, 2019)

I could have sworn we had a languages thread but I can't seem to find it EDIT oh look I did find it. Link below.

To that end I thought I'd start this thread for people to post the resources for language learning that they've found has helped them. I'll maintain this first post and I'll also put in there any bits of knowledge/tips and tricks people have about the language(s) they speak. People can also- more importantly- ask for help and direction. The ones I've listed below aren't set in stone; I'll expand and contract as needed.

Chinese​​French​​German​​Russian​​Other​​Foreign language and culture training​


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 13, 2019)

Oh hey look at that, I've got a question. Does anyone have any French resources they can recommend?


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 13, 2019)

Duolingo.com free service for basic language skills.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 14, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Duolingo.com free service for basic language skills.


Agree. I have my daughter using it to augment her French classes. She’s passing with a score to keep her in the honors track; considering her teacher’s skill at instruction, I’m happy with that.


----------

